# Any tips on Finding a lost tortoise in large backyard?



## Vioderps (May 14, 2016)

This happened again with my Russian tortoise. Scout (The one i am talking about now) was outside in my backyard for 7 months and found then lost again today. He/She lives in an outdoor enclosure and it is it's 2nd day staying outside in the enclosure and He/She is already lost. Any tips or ways I can find him/her? Sorry If i posted this in the wrong section of the Forum. Thank you.


----------



## leigti (May 14, 2016)

Crawl around on your hands and knees and feel under everything. Or wait for the sun to come out and for him to come out to get warm. Then you may want to consider hardware cloth below and above the enclosure. Do you know how he's getting out?


----------



## Vioderps (May 14, 2016)

we have bricks that can connect to the wood and the bricks are in the corner. I think It climbed that since I saw the tortoise try to do that before


----------



## dmmj (May 14, 2016)

you will mainly want to look early morning after the sun's been out when he will want to warm up


----------



## Sara G. (May 14, 2016)

And when you do find your tort you'll probably want to rework your enclosure.
Russians are expert climbers so he will continue to get out again and again unless you redo the enclosure.
There's plenty of awesome ideas on here about making a secure outdoor enclosure for your tort!

Definitely check sunny spots in the morning and throughout the day. Your tort will probably want to bask at some point.


----------



## Vioderps (May 14, 2016)

thank you guys for the replies I'll do My best finding and rearranging the Enclosure. Wish me Luck.


----------



## Vioderps (May 28, 2016)

luckily one of my neighbors found my russian tortoise on a hill in my backyard two days after it got lost!


----------



## Vioderps (May 28, 2016)

and i did rework my tortoise enclosure to have double the size of the wall, so they wont climb out, if they try, they flip upside down and get back up. should i worry about them flipping?


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2016)

Vioderps said:


> and i did rework my tortoise enclosure to have double the size of the wall, so they wont climb out, if they try, they flip upside down and get back up. should i worry about them flipping?



They can still climb the corner even at double height. You need to cap your corners, and should should probably make a 2x4 lip all the way around the inside of the enclosure. Like this: {Demonstrating a 2x4 perpendicular to your upright 2x12 with my hands…  }


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2016)

This is what my Russian tortoises do first thing in the morning:




So look for an area where the sun shines on something like the fence. He's just sitting there soaking up the morning rays.


----------



## Vioderps (May 28, 2016)

idk if my tortoises are doing the same or trying to escape


----------



## Vioderps (May 28, 2016)

what is your substrate and grass for your enclosure?


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2016)

Vioderps said:


> idk if my tortoises are doing the same or trying to escape



She's not moving at all, just standing there soaking up the sun.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2016)

Vioderps said:


> what is your substrate and grass for your enclosure?



The grass is something that either the wind or birds brought in there. I didn't plant it. I started with a clean slate, bare dirt that I had sprayed with a pre-emergent weed killer. The yard sat there without tortoises for a whole season. Then I planted dandelion, fillaree, clover, plantain, and whatever other broad leaf weeds I could find the seeds of. In the spring, before the grass grew, it was covered with edible weeds for the russians. Then last year there were just a couple little clumps of grass, and this year it is just covered. But it's ok. The Russians eat it a bit.


----------



## Pearly (May 28, 2016)

One of my babies was missing for full 4 weeks! My husband found him marching towards the open garage door one morning. It was in a winter and had put out hear source for him at the place where I last saw him. I was putting out his favorite food for him every day and fresh water that whole time he was missing. All the above suggestion are great. Wishing you good luck finding your tort. I know what it feels like to have one disappear like that. Keep us posted


----------

